# WANTED: OEM Catback Information



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

why would you want to add more pieces to your exhaust?? I think theres enough crap under there all ready. or is it you have a gas cruze an you want diesel exhaust.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm getting rid of the aftertreatment all together, and need a muffler since the diesel doesn't come factory equipped with one.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

so your getting rid of the cat an the ex fluid injector ,what about the DPF . do you have a tune too go with it.?? 
lot of sensors to remove an delete from the program.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm getting rid of everything...DOC, SCR, DPF, and EGR.
Yes, I have EFI Live.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

RascalMafia said:


> I'm getting rid of everything...DOC, SCR, DPF, and EGR.
> Yes, I have EFI Live.


keep us up too date on how it works.


----------

